# Surrey Pets - Tremendous!!!



## TurboUK (Oct 24, 2010)

I have ordered online a couple of times with Surrey Pets before, and have always been very happy with the service throughout. So seeing as I had the day off today, I thought I'd drive up from Bournemouth and have a look round for my next purchase. 

I drove nearly 100 miles, and boy it was worth every mile. The shop/hanger was massive, and I was really impressed by the stock that they are carrying. It's online store is currently the same prices as the retail shop, and I can't find anywhere else cheaper on the products that I purchased. I was helped out all the way by a very knowledgable lady, who not only found every item I was after, but also offered suggestions and experience which I have learned a lot from. As I drove up a long way, they invited me to look around their animal centre, which was supposed to be closed every Wednesday, which I was very impressed with.

My wallet is now £600 lighter, but I got everything I was after and more for it, and learned a lot to take away with me as well. 

Couldn't fault anything, so If your going to make an online purchase, or take a trip to the store, I thoroughly recommend SURREY PETS!!!! :no1:

P.S, and no I'm not on commission! :2thumb:


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

TurboUK said:


> I have ordered online a couple of times with Surrey Pets before, and have always been very happy with the service throughout. So seeing as I had the day off today, I thought I'd drive up from Bournemouth and have a look round for my next purchase.
> 
> I drove nearly 100 miles, and boy it was worth every mile. The shop/hanger was massive, and I was really impressed by the stock that they are carrying. It's online store is currently the same prices as the retail shop, and I can't find anywhere else cheaper on the products that I purchased. I was helped out all the way by a very knowledgable lady, who not only found every item I was after, but also offered suggestions and experience which I have learned a lot from. As I drove up a long way, they invited me to look around their animal centre, which was supposed to be closed every Wednesday, which I was very impressed with.
> 
> ...


im about to order a repti breeze viv for my yemen & there the cheapest on the web so far,so looks like ill be ordering this from them :2thumb:, thanks for the heads up on Surrey Pets :no1:


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

TurboUK said:


> I have ordered online a couple of times with Surrey Pets before, and have always been very happy with the service throughout. So seeing as I had the day off today, I thought I'd drive up from Bournemouth and have a look round for my next purchase.
> 
> I drove nearly 100 miles, and boy it was worth every mile. The shop/hanger was massive, and I was really impressed by the stock that they are carrying. It's online store is currently the same prices as the retail shop, and I can't find anywhere else cheaper on the products that I purchased. I was helped out all the way by a very knowledgable lady, who not only found every item I was after, but also offered suggestions and experience which I have learned a lot from. As I drove up a long way, they invited me to look around their animal centre, which was supposed to be closed every Wednesday, which I was very impressed with.
> 
> ...


I glad you was happy with the service that you got from us and we was able to offer advice etc.
I am glad you were impressed with reptile centre as i know this sort of comment means a lot to the girls that run it as they put a lot of hours in to keep it like that some of them being there own.
Thank you again for feedback as this helps me to just keep on improving our service to you the customer.


----------



## zzxxy (Aug 28, 2011)

The wife and I popped up to the shop today and i've really got to echo the comments made previously. Friendly, Knowledgable staff, Massive range of reptile equipment / accessories and prices to put other retailers to shame! 

Well done guys!


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

zzxxy said:


> The wife and I popped up to the shop today and i've really got to echo the comments made previously. Friendly, Knowledgable staff, Massive range of reptile equipment / accessories and prices to put other retailers to shame!
> 
> Well done guys!


Thank you for the feedback it helps us a lot to make sure we are doing things right.
One thing we have brought in over last couple of weeks is price meltdown which is indicated by an ice cube on products on website that this has been applied to.
So far there is over 200 lines with more coming this week
Just look out for ice cube.
All prices in store will also change if product has ice cube on website so if on website or come to store you still get savings.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Lots of products now available by royal mail on our website making postage costs even cheaper.

Don't forget our couriers are the only ones with a 1 hour time slot for your parcel.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

We have this afternoon changed our website on to it's own server so should make site a lot quicker

Would like any feedback you can give me when using site or any problems you incur

It would be most helpful to us

Thank you


----------



## stungy (May 28, 2011)

I agree totally with every one regarding the prices they are unbelievably cheap to the point ov about 60% cheaper than my local shop can get items from her wholesalers ie Zoomed twin mini deep dome SPS/£22 my local £47 and thats before her cut and VAT,I couldn't believe it yesterday,when I popped in to get her to order one needless to say I didn't bother


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

Yeah, they are good there, been twice this week.

O/H is £250 lighter & he don't keep rep's :Na_Na_Na_Na:

If you want to fill up your recycling bin, just mail order. Wrapped well isn't the word. I ordered UV tubes, in a cardboard tube bubble wrapped & then in a square box. 

Binmen around here are in for a bad week. :lol2:


----------



## Kitkat21 (Nov 2, 2010)

It's my nearst rep store and i love it there, the reptiles are amazing to look at and the staff are great, gave me lots of advice on my set up for the baby cresties i picked up. I was a customer here before they did rep stuff and i see now reason to take my business anywhere else!

Petman.. have a word with repashey or clarkes and you'd be on to an even bigger winner!


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

Kitkat21 said:


> Petman.. have a word with repashey or clarkes and you'd be on to an even bigger winner!


Get Clarkes ! :2thumb: See what I use, can't you.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Will look in to it for you.
As for prices the more custom we get the bigger the deals I can do and the better it will be for all of you.


----------



## zzxxy (Aug 28, 2011)

we've been twice in 2 weeks. 2nd visit was just as good as the 1st. All i would say is perlease can you get some of that liana in that looks like the banana skin?!!!


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

zzxxy said:


> we've been twice in 2 weeks. 2nd visit was just as good as the 1st. All i would say is perlease can you get some of that liana in that looks like the banana skin?!!!



Hi

I will do my best for you but the biggest problems we have as a retailer is suppliers having the products available they don't always seem to realise there is customers out there for the products even though times are harder for people.


----------



## Crazmanian (Jan 30, 2012)

I have used this place a few times too and will be dropping by either on the way or back from my holiday this year :2thumb:


----------



## stungy (May 28, 2011)

zzxxy said:


> we've been twice in 2 weeks. 2nd visit was just as good as the 1st. All i would say is perlease can you get some of that liana in that looks like the banana skin?!!!


ooohhh that sounds intersting I've never seen that before what is it?can you post a pic please?


----------



## zzxxy (Aug 28, 2011)

I find a pic that does this stuff justice. Imagine a very long dried out banana skin - about a metre long and you won't be too far off!


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

zzxxy said:


> I find a pic that does this stuff justice. Imagine a very long dried out banana skin - about a metre long and you won't be too far off!



Back in stock for you now
That's service.


----------



## tomo359 (Sep 27, 2011)

Just want to echo what everyone else is saying. I love Surrey Pet Supplies.
I work at a small zoo/rescue centre and I buy a lot of equipment for the centre.
Bought from SPS and they were so helpful, replied to emails quickly, the products arrived quick and were extremely well packed. When I found out some of the items were not suitable they were more than happy to have the items returned and refunded, and I ordered new items from them which have all been perfect.

Can't thank them enough, and I will most certainly be purchasing from them again. I would love to visit the store but its just so far for me to travel.


----------

